# Zac Brown Band



## sealybobo (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everyone.  Not sure how well known this group is in the Country Music world, but I wanted to suggest this band to people who don't necessarily like country music.  It is lots of fun.  There's a song called TOES, that talks about being on vacation down in Mexico.  Great song.  Then "I Chased a Chicken" is hilarious.  Not sure if that's the exact title, but close enough.  

Their most popular song is Chicken Fried 

You know I like my Chicken Fried
Cold Beer on a Friday night
A pair of jeans that fits just right
And the radio up

Well I like to see the sun rise
See the love in my woman's eyes
feel the touch of a precious child
and my mothers love


----------



## xsited1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6tyuOQCP1E]YouTube - Zac Brown - Chicken Fried - Variety Playhouse[/ame]

Reminds me of people like Monte Montgomery:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmqLUWPE6K4]YouTube - Monte Montgomery: When Will I[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 5, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Very nice:
> 
> YouTube - Zac Brown - Chicken Fried - Variety Playhouse
> 
> ...



Yes.  I wish I knew someone with a complete country song list so I could go thru and pick and choose.  And I don't know names all the time.  Sometimes I know them by face because I saw them on CMT.  Country Music TV.

I'm listening on one ear from my mp3.  Great invention.  I can put my cd's and put over 500 songs on by burning from the computer.


----------

